# Warning about MAINEPREPPER from youtube



## Leon

OK. Let's start out by saying I am a YT host been at this quite a few years, got a decent subscriber base of some great folks and a LOT of views, 480,000 and growing. Now, when you type in "The wealth" on their search bar my channel is the third on the list. I'm not the end all be all of prepping, no not at all but I am someone who is not a domesticated human and as such I try to work at this thing we call life and prepping diligently.

That being said, I want to point some things out. There is a rather large community of "false preppers" as I have termed them, whom saw an opening to make adsense money by jumping on the prepper bandwagon. I will name names, lowbuckprepper is one. He knows nothing about prepping but guessing. Socalprepper is a nice guy but the same- he sits and talks about things he might try while smoking cigarettes at his work bench. Nothing there for me. The list goes on and on, extending to people that I watch and LIKE for god sakes like equip 2 endure.

Now, I was never really part of the branch of YT groups that includes James Yeager, thepatriotnurse or mainprepper but I understand they have met in person and do stuff together. Ok get ready to go down the rabbit hole.

Now I want to speak candidly so forgive me if your opinion differs. After closer observation I am starting to wonder about two of these people. James Yeager don't bother me it's thepatriotnurse and maineprepper. Thepatriotnurse seems to have become this self important guru of prepping when the only thing she really does is yak to the camera about how patriotic she is and how doom and gloom everything is. She's a faker, she's not out to really help so much as she's out to 'take the prepping world by storm' which is a self serving behavior. I am willing to bet my payment for the month that she's collecting a good bit of change more than I am. She's become increasingly arrogant and forceful and erratic with her posts and she was on a TV show and yadda yadda...sorry I lump her in with the fakers. And she's always coming across like she's going to be just fine but you...you better listen and do what she says or you are dead, fool. It was through a sub to her that I subbed MAINEPREPPER after watching a video I agreed with (commentary video that's all he does). I figured hey, guy seems to know something I'll sub him.

Now, first off I want to say this cat is LONG winded. He can babble like nutnfancy but with a mean voice and halfway articulate a point. So I get watching his newer stuff and seeing off comments about him in the comments list. I get to looking deeper. Then one day I see this video how to handle soldiers and law enforcement. I get watching and it's the biggest liberal line of bullshit I ever seen. He says the absolute fact of the world is that how to handle law enforcement or military is to just win them over. Because, and I quote, "if you think you're going to grab your little AR and do anything you're stupid. You won't, they'll feed you your teeth first."

And he's military, he says so. OH so what you're saying MAINEPREPPER (and I said this in a comment) is I should just go up to the corrupt cops in this town when they come to lock it down and just _win them over_? Like hey guys, I know you're violating your oath and my rights but can I just _win you over_? THAT'S THE STUPIDEST THING I EVER HEARD. Gee, I wish I had thought about that! Hey, wonder if the jews ever thought of that with the nazis...hey mein fuhrer _can I win you over_? _Let's be friends_? Stupidest friggin thing I ever heard. And I told him so, respectfully it just a dream, vapor. Smoke blowing up my ass, that line of reasoning is pure idiocy. So now I'm wondering about this guy.

He comes back with this absolutely immature attack on me, doesn't even know my show or who I am. Full-on troll (and I told him so) response was not what I expected from someone of his 'respected' nature. It just don't make sense. So is he a troll secretly and really just a pent up little child like so many you see on the net? Is he a manchild? I get looking more because he has me in his circles on google +.

Ok so, then I see a comment he posted on a random video. "This is a purely false propaganda video, probably one of you idiot libertarians behind it." so I watch the video. It was spot on talking about upper crust corruption in the US. I start raising red flags now. Then, by chance, I get a reply from someone to a comment I made after that saying how stupid his win them over BS was. The commenter replies to me "Oh that's not surprising MAINEPREPPER works for COINTELPRO. I check it out. Yes, he does work for COINTELPRO. From wikipedia:

*COINTELPRO* (an acronym for *CO*unter *INTEL*ligence *PRO*gram) was a series of covert, and at times illegal,[SUP][1][/SUP] projects conducted by the United States Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) aimed at surveying, infiltrating, discrediting, and disrupting domestic political organizations.[SUP][2][/SUP] National Security Agency operation Project MINARET targeted the personal communications of leading Americans, including Senators Frank Church and Howard Baker, civil rights leaders, including Dr. Martin Luther King, journalists and athletes who criticized the Vietnam War.[SUP][3][/SUP] [SUP][4][/SUP]
The FBI has used covert operations against domestic political groups since its inception; however, covert operations under the official COINTELPRO label took place between 1956 and 1971.[SUP][5][/SUP] COINTELPRO tactics are still used to this day, and have been alleged to include discrediting targets through psychological warfare; smearing individuals and groups using forged documents and by planting false reports in the media; harassment; wrongful imprisonment; and illegal violence, including assassination.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] The FBI's stated motivation was "protecting national security, preventing violence, and maintaining the existing social and political order."[SUP][9][/SUP]
FBI records show that 85% of COINTELPRO resources targeted groups and individuals that the FBI deemed "subversive",[SUP][10][/SUP] including communist and socialist organizations; organizations and individuals associated with the Civil Rights Movement, including Martin Luther King, Jr. and others associated with the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, and the Congress of Racial Equality and other civil rights organizations; black nationalist groups; the American Indian Movement; a broad range of organizations labeled "New Left", including Students for a Democratic Society and the Weathermen; almost all groups protesting the Vietnam War, as well as individual student demonstrators with no group affiliation; the National Lawyers Guild; organizations and individuals associated with the women's rights movement; nationalist groups such as those seeking independence for Puerto Rico, United Ireland, and Cuban exile movements including Orlando Bosch's Cuban Power and the Cuban Nationalist Movement; and additional notable Americans -even Albert Einstein, who was a socialist and a member of several civil rights groups, came under FBI surveillance during the years just before COINTELPRO's official inauguration.[SUP][11][/SUP] The remaining 15% of COINTELPRO resources were expended to marginalize and subvert white hate groups, including the Ku Klux Klan and the National States' Rights Party.[SUP][12][/SUP]
FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover issued directives governing COINTELPRO, ordering FBI agents to "expose, disrupt, misdirect, discredit, or otherwise neutralize" the activities of these movements and their leaders.[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP] Under Hoover, the agent in charge of COINTELPRO was William C. Sullivan.[SUP][15][/SUP] Attorney General Robert F. Kennedy, although himself the target of FBI surveillance[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP], personally authorized some of these programs.[SUP][16]



[/SUP]SOhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cointelpro#cite_note-16 what shitface is really about is spreading disinformation to preppers and non preppers at the behest of the government, specifically Obama admin. They are here people, the false trolls and "experts" are already out there countering dissent and targeting people like us. Un F**** believable. I mean we all knew they were doing this to some extent but now they're trying to take over the internet with these scum. I would not be surprised if he ran a blog somewhere too. Watch out for this asshole, take anything he says with a grain of salt and if he zigs, you zag.

Keep your powder dry friends. Things are getting nefarious.


----------



## sparkyprep

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

I've noticed the same thing with his vids, I've watched more than a handful of them (I use a video downloader and watch them at 1.7-2x speed - although they are still long with that) and can get what you are saying and his new found romance with PatriotNurse is *shrug*.

I would like to throw my .02 in to defend PN though - although her posts are getting more out there she does travel the country and put on training classes. I attended one and thought it was very good, enough that I'm hoping to go back take the next class in her repertoire. Dunno that is just my thought and its a light defense so just tell me to shut up and sit down and I will .

ALSO, Leon, please post a link to your channel - I didn't even know you had your own channel... Shows how much I pay attention.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Thanks for the info Leon. It isn't surprising this type of thing is going on.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors

Yeah he's got one that rambles on about how the government just wants you safe to collect taxes, which makes some sense. However he talks about riot control and 'funneling' people so they have and exit to go home. I know there have been riots where they are corning groups. He also talks about him being a "higher up" in the military and how he "missed the secret meeting memo's with obama and other generals".

From my military experience just cause you have some rank, or secret security clearance doesn't mean you go to every single top secret meeting. Anyways it came off as the government loves you, and wants you safe so they can tax you, and no secret meetings exist because 'I didn't get an invite to that one.'


----------



## hayden

I quit watching maineprepper a long time ago for the reasons you mentioned Leon. That guy is long winded and conveys no useful info. I can't stand Patriot nurse's voice and the way she talks. One guy I really like is Southernprepper1 . His videos are very good.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Yeah, I figured those two out a long time ago. It took about 8 minutes of my time total, I went "What kind of bullshit is this?" and moved on. PatriotNurse couldn't prep her way out of day surgery and MainePrepper just seemed WAY to pleased with himself and his "philosophies" which I don't agree with.

I stopped in on a video they did together, threw up in my mouth a little bit when it became blatantly obvious that 1) There was absolutely no value in what either of them were collaborating on and, 2) Her jr. high giggles, grins, and squirming around. Yes PatriotNurse, we all picked up on the fact that you wanted old MP to lay the pipe. But holy shit, could you try not to act like you were 13 and on your first date?


----------



## jimb1972

I tried typing in the wealth, did not find your channel unless you are doing audio books.


----------



## Deebo




----------



## Deebo

Above is a video by Leon. I have him on subscribe. I have not seen anything by the two mentioned, and I guess I dont need to.


----------



## Infidel

Appreciate the heads up, I've not seen anything by maineprepper although I have seen a couple by patriotnurse. She irritates me even though I'm not quite sure why, maybe it's the I know everything attitude? I dunno, James Yeager kind of grates on my nerves too though so maybe it's just me. In any event I'll not be viewing anything by maineprepper if I come across them and I'll be checking out your channel, thanks again.

-Infidel


----------



## Denton

Cointel is alive and well in every aspect of what We, the People, need to know. Not going to bore you with the details; I'll just echo what Leon said. It is necessary to watch where you get your information, you must critical analyze information, and also, understand you are being monitored.


----------



## Denton

By the way, I've watched good forums even be bought out and operated by those who who are all about manipulating and controlling information.


----------



## whoppo

Just curious... what evidence did you find supporting the statement that this guy works for cointel?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I have a small YouTube channel. I just do it for fun. One can not take net videos too seriously. I never stress out about stuff, just change the channel and move on. I could care less if I have 1 subscriber or 1 million. I make the videos I want to make and if people watch them, okay, if not who cares?

Remember : It is technically IMPOSSIBLE to win an argument on the internet.


----------



## Denton

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> I have a small YouTube channel. I just do it for fun. One can not take net videos too seriously. I never stress out about stuff, just change the channel and move on. I could care less if I have 1 subscriber or 1 million. I make the videos I want to make and if people watch them, okay, if not who cares?
> 
> Remember : It is technically IMPOSSIBLE to win an argument on the internet.


I disagree. ::redsnipe::
:lol:


----------



## dannydefense

Denton said:


> I disagree. ::redsnipe::
> :lol:


Oh no he din't!


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Deebo said:


>


Did I see some Bacon?


----------



## AquaHull

Leon said:


> OK. Let's start out by saying I am a YT host been at this quite a few years, got a decent subscriber base of some great folks and a LOT of views, 480,000 and growing. Now, when you type in "The wealth" on their search bar my channel is the third on the list. I'm not the end all be all of prepping, no not at all but I am someone who is not a domesticated human and as such I try to work at this thing we call life and prepping diligently.
> 
> That being said, I want to point some things out. There is a rather large community of "false preppers" as I have termed them, whom saw an opening to make adsense money by jumping on the prepper bandwagon. I will name names, lowbuckprepper is one. He knows nothing about prepping but guessing. Socalprepper is a nice guy but the same- he sits and talks about things he might try while smoking cigarettes at his work bench. Nothing there for me. The list goes on and on, extending to people that I watch and LIKE for god sakes like equip 2 endure.
> 
> Now, I was never really part of the branch of YT groups that includes James Yeager, thepatriotnurse or mainprepper but I understand they have met in person and do stuff together. Ok get ready to go down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Now I want to speak candidly so forgive me if your opinion differs. After closer observation I am starting to wonder about two of these people. James Yeager don't bother me it's thepatriotnurse and maineprepper. Thepatriotnurse seems to have become this self important guru of prepping when the only thing she really does is yak to the camera about how patriotic she is and how doom and gloom everything is. She's a faker, she's not out to really help so much as she's out to 'take the prepping world by storm' which is a self serving behavior. I am willing to bet my payment for the month that she's collecting a good bit of change more than I am. She's become increasingly arrogant and forceful and erratic with her posts and she was on a TV show and yadda yadda...sorry I lump her in with the fakers. And she's always coming across like she's going to be just fine but you...you better listen and do what she says or you are dead, fool. It was through a sub to her that I subbed MAINEPREPPER after watching a video I agreed with (commentary video that's all he does). I figured hey, guy seems to know something I'll sub him.
> 
> Now, first off I want to say this cat is LONG winded. He can babble like nutnfancy but with a mean voice and halfway articulate a point. So I get watching his newer stuff and seeing off comments about him in the comments list. I get to looking deeper. Then one day I see this video how to handle soldiers and law enforcement. I get watching and it's the biggest liberal line of bullshit I ever seen. He says the absolute fact of the world is that how to handle law enforcement or military is to just win them over. Because, and I quote, "if you think you're going to grab your little AR and do anything you're stupid. You won't, they'll feed you your teeth first."
> 
> And he's military, he says so. OH so what you're saying MAINEPREPPER (and I said this in a comment) is I should just go up to the corrupt cops in this town when they come to lock it down and just _win them over_? Like hey guys, I know you're violating your oath and my rights but can I just _win you over_? THAT'S THE STUPIDEST THING I EVER HEARD. Gee, I wish I had thought about that! Hey, wonder if the jews ever thought of that with the nazis...hey mein fuhrer _can I win you over_? _Let's be friends_? Stupidest friggin thing I ever heard. And I told him so, respectfully it just a dream, vapor. Smoke blowing up my ass, that line of reasoning is pure idiocy. So now I'm wondering about this guy.
> 
> He comes back with this absolutely immature attack on me, doesn't even know my show or who I am. Full-on troll (and I told him so) response was not what I expected from someone of his 'respected' nature. It just don't make sense. So is he a troll secretly and really just a pent up little child like so many you see on the net? Is he a manchild? I get looking more because he has me in his circles on google +.
> 
> Ok so, then I see a comment he posted on a random video. "This is a purely false propaganda video, probably one of you idiot libertarians behind it." so I watch the video. It was spot on talking about upper crust corruption in the US. I start raising red flags now. Then, by chance, I get a reply from someone to a comment I made after that saying how stupid his win them over BS was. The commenter replies to me "Oh that's not surprising MAINEPREPPER works for COINTELPRO. I check it out. Yes, he does work for COINTELPRO. From wikipedia:
> 
> *COINTELPRO* (an acronym for *CO*unter *INTEL*ligence *PRO*gram) was a series of covert, and at times illegal,[SUP][1][/SUP] projects conducted by the United States Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) aimed at surveying, infiltrating, discrediting, and disrupting domestic political organizations.[SUP][2][/SUP] National Security Agency operation Project MINARET targeted the personal communications of leading Americans, including Senators Frank Church and Howard Baker, civil rights leaders, including Dr. Martin Luther King, journalists and athletes who criticized the Vietnam War.[SUP][3][/SUP] [SUP][4][/SUP]
> The FBI has used covert operations against domestic political groups since its inception; however, covert operations under the official COINTELPRO label took place between 1956 and 1971.[SUP][5][/SUP] COINTELPRO tactics are still used to this day, and have been alleged to include discrediting targets through psychological warfare; smearing individuals and groups using forged documents and by planting false reports in the media; harassment; wrongful imprisonment; and illegal violence, including assassination.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] The FBI's stated motivation was "protecting national security, preventing violence, and maintaining the existing social and political order."[SUP][9][/SUP]
> FBI records show that 85% of COINTELPRO resources targeted groups and individuals that the FBI deemed "subversive",[SUP][10][/SUP] including communist and socialist organizations; organizations and individuals associated with the Civil Rights Movement, including Martin Luther King, Jr. and others associated with the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, and the Congress of Racial Equality and other civil rights organizations; black nationalist groups; the American Indian Movement; a broad range of organizations labeled "New Left", including Students for a Democratic Society and the Weathermen; almost all groups protesting the Vietnam War, as well as individual student demonstrators with no group affiliation; the National Lawyers Guild; organizations and individuals associated with the women's rights movement; nationalist groups such as those seeking independence for Puerto Rico, United Ireland, and Cuban exile movements including Orlando Bosch's Cuban Power and the Cuban Nationalist Movement; and additional notable Americans -even Albert Einstein, who was a socialist and a member of several civil rights groups, came under FBI surveillance during the years just before COINTELPRO's official inauguration.[SUP][11][/SUP] The remaining 15% of COINTELPRO resources were expended to marginalize and subvert white hate groups, including the Ku Klux Klan and the National States' Rights Party.[SUP][12][/SUP]
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover issued directives governing COINTELPRO, ordering FBI agents to "expose, disrupt, misdirect, discredit, or otherwise neutralize" the activities of these movements and their leaders.[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP] Under Hoover, the agent in charge of COINTELPRO was William C. Sullivan.[SUP][15][/SUP] Attorney General Robert F. Kennedy, although himself the target of FBI surveillance[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP], personally authorized some of these programs.[SUP][16]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SUP]SOhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cointelpro#cite_note-16 what shitface is really about is spreading disinformation to preppers and non preppers at the behest of the government, specifically Obama admin. They are here people, the false trolls and "experts" are already out there countering dissent and targeting people like us. Un F**** believable. I mean we all knew they were doing this to some extent but now they're trying to take over the internet with these scum. I would not be surprised if he ran a blog somewhere too. Watch out for this asshole, take anything he says with a grain of salt and if he zigs, you zag.
> 
> Keep your powder dry friends. Things are getting nefarious.


I ran across that shit with the "West Michigan Preppers" out of SurvivalistBoards


----------



## PrepperLite

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> From my military experience just cause you have some rank, or secret security clearance doesn't mean you go to every single top secret meeting. Anyways it came off as the government loves you, and wants you safe so they can tax you, and no secret meetings exist because 'I didn't get an invite to that one.'


If you has a Secret you wouldn't go to any Top Secret meeting anyways! ;P I tease! You are correct, rank by virtue alone does not constitute access to classified material. A valid need to know and clearance level are the deal makers.


----------



## inceptor

PrepperLite said:


> If you has a Secret you wouldn't go to any Top Secret meeting anyways! ;P I tease! You are correct, rank by virtue alone does not constitute access to classified material. A valid need to know and clearance level are the deal makers.


I have a need to know but don't have the clearance levels. Maybe that's why I never get invited.


----------



## bushrat

I'm not doubting you, but I am surprised that it was so easy to confirm someone worked on a project such as COINTELPRO. You must have some excellent contacts.


----------



## The Resister

Nachtjager said:


> My God, I haven't been on the forum in a while and this is the first thread I hopped onto. Seriously? You're throwing Maine Prepper under the bus as some kind of federal hack? Jumpin' Geebus on a pogo stick man, I don't know if you've eaten too many granola bars or you just went a little nuts on your own. I watched that video you're speaking of long ago and I never thought anything devious about it - actually, it's pretty dam good advice. He's not talking about winning over the entire military and police systems in the United States, but if SHTF and those heavily armored cops and troops opposite you have the added incentive of not particularly liking you, then guess what? They're not going to hesitate to blow you away.
> 
> The point of that video was to be respectful of policemen and service members - that way, if they're given orders which they deem questionable, they're going to view you not as a threat - like they were told you are - but for who you really are. History has proven time and again, you cannot go out there armed with small arms and compete with a heavily armored state-controlled force - it's just not logical and it's not possible. However, if that heavily armed force doesn't view you - the public - as a threat and they question the orders given by the higher ups, they're likely to change sides in such a struggle - that was the point of Maine Prepper's video.
> 
> Reading anything else into that video, or questioning Patriot Nurse's sincerity in what she does is just plain nonsense. There are enough people out there who think prepping is crazy - why turn on your own community and start bashing those who are trying to help out? And if they make a buck in the process, who cares? I don't think either of them are going to be buying a mansion in the Hamptons anytime soon.


With all due respect, you must be terribly young.

In the 1990s a lot of us were witnesses to the murder of seventeen children by military and police forces in a raid on a church in Waco, Texas. Those of us still remember a man called Randy Weaver. Lesser known attacks by police and / or military were used against people like Scott Woodring. When the police and / or the military are given orders, they have to start thinking about their jobs, family and the fact that if they disobey an order (even when they know it's wrong) they themselves are history, and they will take you down nine times out of 10.

The current view by the LEO community is simple: they say if you don't have a criminal record, they just haven't caught you yet. That is the way at least 98 percent of the LEO community feel.

Now, as per the balance of your post. It was equally not in sync with reality. There were a mere 56 men to sign the Declaration of Independence and that act of defiance challenged the greatest known superpower on the face of the earth at that time. Do you want to know who came out on top in that fight? You wrote:

" _History has proven time and again, you cannot go out there armed with small arms and compete with a heavily armored state-controlled force - it's just not logical and it's not possible_."

What history books are you reading? To the best of my knowledge, Jesus armed his mere twelve disciples with the Word of God and each of them carried a sword for self defense and battle. So, I guess that part of history is not "logical?" BTW, did you ever see the movie _Braveheart_ with Mel Gibson playing the lead role? It was based on a true story. The Scots and Irish were the minority across the board, but it appears to me that England didn't fare too well. Oh well, the movie probably lied and nobody stood a chance against the English.

One of the big problems we have today is the people who want you to make peace with a corrupt government, respect it and pay tribute to it. Meanwhile, you can fantasize about some SHTF scenario that never happens the way you fantasize about. Those people don't want to be held accountable and they want to have the best of all worlds. If MAINEPREPPER fits that description...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

hayden said:


> I quit watching maineprepper a long time ago for the reasons you mentioned Leon. That guy is long winded and conveys no useful info. I can't stand Patriot nurse's voice and the way she talks. One guy I really like is Southernprepper1 . His videos are very good.


I think Patriot Nurse is one of the best youtube sites and is usually highly recommended by most pepper and survival sites. Unless she said something recently that I don't know about.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors

PrepperLite said:


> If you has a Secret you wouldn't go to any Top Secret meeting anyways! ;P I tease! You are correct, rank by virtue alone does not constitute access to classified material. A valid need to know and clearance level are the deal makers.


lol

Yeah if he did tell people he was going to secret meetings, and warning people, he would lose his rank and security clearance anyways. So would he really tell people to begin with...


----------



## dannydefense

The Resister said:


> What history books are you reading? To the best of my knowledge, Jesus armed his mere twelve disciples with the Word of God and each of them carried a sword for self defense and battle. So, I guess that part of history is not "logical?" BTW, did you ever see the movie _Braveheart_ with Mel Gibson playing the lead role? It was based on a true story. The Scots and Irish were the minority across the board, but it appears to me that England didn't fare too well. Oh well, the movie probably lied and nobody stood a chance against the English.


I... what? I... agree.... NO! I won't say it!!

He said something sensible. I have to ... agree... with... him.


----------



## hayden

She does have useful info, it is just her. Something about her voice or the way she presents it . I just can't stand to listen to her.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> I think Patriot Nurse is one of the best youtube sites and is usually highly recommended by most pepper and survival sites. Unless she said something recently that I don't know about.


----------



## PreppedUp

Just found this thread from the internet, OP still didn't say how he was able to confirm MainePrepper works for CointellPro. Sounds to me like he's just a butt-devastated man-child who can't take it when someone has another opinion or way of thought than him,


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Nice intro to the forum!


----------



## Jeep

Um my head is going to implode and I may go by tags for trolls.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Oh dear God in heaven....Have we nothing to talk about but things dug up from over 11 months ago? Hey prepped up...which one of the two are you?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I remembering watch MAINEPREPPER's video "Preppers will die in WROL"

that was enough for me... I will not say What I really want to say about him... 

I will leave it at this... Viewing one of his videos is like watching paint dry while somebody runs their nails across a chalk board


----------



## bigdogbuc

PreppedUp said:


> Just found this thread from the internet, OP still didn't say how he was able to confirm MainePrepper works for CointellPro. Sounds to me like he's just a butt-devastated man-child who can't take it when someone has another opinion or way of thought than him,


Welcome to the forum PreppedUp Shit Stick. Leon happens to be a well respected, long term member (one of the originals like myself) as well as a "Super Moderator" to this forum.

First, many of us, like myself, happen to concur with Leon.

Second, if you're the type who likes to pop into a forum and act like a troll, I can guarantee that we will show you the door very quickly, and, it will most likely hit you in the ass on the way out. Because apparently, you have plenty of ass to share.

So go share it somewhere else.


----------



## Denton

This place is like a self-cleaning oven. I love it. :lol:


----------



## Jeep

Oh my Bigdog has my blood up, Denton can you take my leash off


----------



## Old SF Guy

I am trying to be a nicer me...but damn it it's harder than I expected. Thanks for jumping on him with both feet Bigdog. Maybe I can find a nicer way to rip someones ass but I'm in this transitional period and slacking on my drinkin...


----------



## bigdogbuc

Old SF Guy said:


> I am trying to be a nicer me...but damn it it's harder than I expected. Thanks for jumping on him with both feet Bigdog. Maybe I can find a nicer way to rip someones ass but I'm in this transitional period and slacking on my drinkin...


Whatever you do, don't become one with nature, start hugging trees, shit like that. Even though I love trees. :grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Oh HELL No...not that kind of nicer....just trying to mot get so drunk I piss myself and throw up on the floor and shout obscenities at the screen at the top of my lungs....the neighbors have started a petition and the land lord no longer speaks to me.


----------



## Jeep

Man I hope the trolling begins. I hate these dry spells, and I am riled up


----------



## Old SF Guy

bigdogbuc said:


> Whatever you do, don't become one with nature, ... :grin:


I'm saving that phase of my life for death...it'll be easier since I no longer have to pay taxes then and things will look better.


----------



## Maine-Marine

The Resister said:


> In the 1990s a lot of us were witnesses to the murder of seventeen children by military and police forces in a raid on a church in Waco, Texas. Those of us still remember a man called Randy Weaver.


And let me make this point... they went to raid the weaver property because they knew he had an illegal shotgun... how did they know that...Because THEY (the FBI) sold it to him the day before...it was 1/4 inch too short


----------



## Old SF Guy

Yeah we are sitting here like alligators... waiting on post number two from Prepped Up....hey Jeep?...think he'll taste like chicken??? I like chicken......and bacon.


----------



## pheniox17

Well 90% of what I have personally watched on YouTube is just brain numbing garbage, so if Leon noticed something about the "popular" channels that are garbage good on him for sharing it...

Quite entertaining when some criticism is found and the response is "I found this on Google, so I had to sign up to make the point I googled my own name and found this post about me", and instead of joining a community and giving Leon the biggest **** you that's possible (proving him wrong) you prove him right"

Welcome to our funny farm new comer

Now









*****


----------



## Suntzu

Ugh, this thread has just as little substance as one of maineprepper's videos.


----------



## Old SF Guy

pheniox17 said:


> Well 90% of what I have personally watched on YouTube is just brain numbing garbage, so if Leon noticed something about the "popular" channels that are garbage good on him for sharing it...
> 
> Quite entertaining when some criticism is found and the response is "I found this on Google, so I had to sign up to make the point I googled my own name and found this post about me", and instead of joining a community and giving Leon the biggest **** you that's possible (proving him wrong) you prove him right"
> 
> Welcome to our funny farm new comer
> 
> Now
> 
> View attachment 7665
> 
> 
> *****


LOL...following your advice I googled me and found this link: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/11150-old-sf-guy-check.html

Toronto has a thing for me.... I think.


----------



## TG

Old SF Guy said:


> LOL...following your advice I googled me and found this link: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/11150-old-sf-guy-check.html
> 
> Toronto has a thing for me.... I think.


I thought you were missing lol


----------



## pheniox17

TorontoGal said:


> I thought you were missing lol


Sure


----------



## Old SF Guy

TorontoGal said:


> I thought you were missing lol


 I was...Toronto..... I was.......missing you that is.....

Oh yeah...score one for the corny pick up line of da week!!!!! Yeaaassssss.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Hey Toronto:


----------



## bigdogbuc

Will you two get a room? Sheesh...


----------



## Maine-Marine

In maineprepppers defense...lol who am I kidding


----------



## Smitty901

No YT fan I am still looking for the video section here.
How to make it on YT.
1. get naked females only
2. Wear small tops and short shorts and shoot a big gun
3. Talk carp be a wise ass.


----------



## TG

Oh my... and I was wasting time chopping apples


----------



## Urinal Cake

I guess there are a lot of people that have no ability, skills or imagination and need to learn how to prep via You Tube stars.
I'm guessing the same folks that learned about sex via porn movies.....


----------



## sparkyprep

Hey, I learned a lot about sex from porn!

(I want to be a pizza delivery guy when I grow up)


----------

